# Looking for a convenient way to share files...



## Melissa (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi gang 
So, I had an encounter with ajaxplorer once and... I liked it. I have this super antique little box that still has some life left in it, so I'd like to use the 40 GB as a file share/transfer pad. I had ajaxplorer in mind, but... that seems to have been slurped up by something else now...
Before anyone mentions... I know, 40 GB is NOT a lot of space, I just need that to transfer files between the desktop and the laptop... and yes, there is the USB stick but... that's not cool enough hehe
Thanks 
Melissa
xxx
Edit - umm, I do need to google a bit more, this page seems to have all the info I need...


----------



## tetragir (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,
You didn't share much details. If you want to transfer files on LAN from a few computers to a central one, the easiest solution is to use cifs/nfs. If it doesn't fit your needs, is it possible to share a little bit more information on task?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi, sorry I did not reply sooner... I had to transfer everything from the old to the new PC... the old one kept freezing on me...
I like to have a convenient way to access files that are on a (local) serve in my LAN. Basically a "file explorer"/Thunar on a remote spot... AJAXplorer did the trick, I just need to upload at the one end and download at the other end... that's all


----------



## tetragir (Apr 20, 2015)

You can also mount a cifs/smb/nfs, etc. share and then access it from Thunar.
You have to create a share on the server and then mount on the client to a folder.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2015)

FUSE modules can provide access to SSH/scp and other protocols.  I don't know how reliable they are, though.


----------



## kpa (Apr 20, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> FUSE modules can provide access to SSH/scp and other protocols.  I don't know how reliable they are, though.



At least the FUSE SSHFS port for FreeBSD is less than usable. I ran into some odd behaviour with find(1) that I couldn't solve and I gave up on it:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2014-July/079155.html


----------



## taz (Apr 21, 2015)

With net/samba41 you will be able to share your files over LAN with FreeBSD, Mac, Windows and Linux clients.


----------

